# OFFICIAL...Post your best pic (non-law related)



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

Ok well since i didnt notice any threads or sections for photography i thought id start one.

This is for picture you have taken and must be non law related.
Here's the start
Click to enlarge of course
1








2








3


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

View attachment 326


I have several better photos but am a bit technically challenged when it comes to resizing them enough to post them here... errmmmm....


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

See thread
http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3790


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

these should be pictures u took yourself right? Not some girl with huge jugs that u download or some magic eye things "u dumb shit its not a scooner, its a sailboat"
The website i use (photobucket)automatically resizes files over 1 mb. 
well i have a few:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

ZOO trip:
Leroy the lion:








My daughter and a Eurasian Fallow deer tring to figure out who'smore nervous:








I was practicing for hummingbird photo's i was trying to get (but never did):


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

dam it who neg repped me? Yes only pictures you took yourself and if you could post your equipment as well that would be great.

If anyone has any questions ill be glad to answer em to the best of my ability


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

Yea not that kinda thread.. ONLY PICS YOU HAVE TAKEN YOURSELF


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

EOD i love the Lion and the Daughter shot thats just gorgeous..i use photobucket to but if you have Photoshop then you can reisze if not then you can use Picasa online i believe its free.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Do you guys want a members photo gallery?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I use the copper mine on my site...and people can use that...or yeah put one up here.


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

yea Gil that would be great even though im on a couple photography forums but no galleries lol


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Yup I made that suggustion a few days ago.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)




----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

How do you post pics from my pics?


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

2Delta wrong thread btw...Andy which site are you uploading pics from?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I just got an account with photobucket I will post some pics in a little


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)




----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

Any Moderators wanna delete the pics that dont belong in here..i was trying to do this in all seriousness but the truth finally comes out that some of you have the brain of a 2yr old


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Those are all from 2006 NYC auto show.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

Andy - that picture of that saleen car, those things are only about 35 grand. Looks like they're worth 6 figures though.... pretty slick lookin car.


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

Any what camera are you using they all seem a bit blurry? btw whoever neg repped me GROW THE F**K UP

Here are some of mine from NYC Auto Show
No flash used as i notice it tends to kill pictures on an D-SLR
1








2








3








4








5


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Bluej, Older kodak easy share 4mp digital.


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

haha andy names Vic btw lol time to upgrade dont u think? Nice canon A series for sale on bhphotovideo.com


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah I need a new one lol.
These arent ours, but I took some pics at the ford place. Im not big fan of the chrome grille or full wheel covers they put on there cars.









http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n113/andy0921/?start=#imgAnch1


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

What do you mean neg repped you?


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

you see how theres a rep power lol someone repped me but negative its so gay if you got something to say, say it to my face considering i started this thread and it was my idea lol


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Sorry, I thought this was the official haircut pic thread lol.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

I saw SOT posted a moonshot. Here's a few that i have taken.
Oh and i am using a Sony Cybershot DCS-1, it has a nice 12x optical zoom.


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

I got a 2x optical zoom right now but its L sharp lol..i need to get a couple moon shots up but the only time it comes around the back of my house is 12:30 and on

btw the 2nd one is great idk if its cropped or not but you should either zoom in more and use a tripod or crop it so we see it closer up


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

lol, that's hot.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

My fun pic.Kinda model related.:mrgreen: 








:mrgreen:


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

Ill be shooting a model in beverly next weekend so we'll see how that goes well if some of you guys had listen to my rules maybe i might post em here but oh well we'll see hahahahaha


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Scituate (Mass) Light house in the winter.

Pond behind Hanson (Mass) town hall








All my pics are taken with an old Largon Digital Cam. Im not a proffesional so I dont see a need for a new one yet.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

A grassy plain in Bridgewater Mass.


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

NPD im def loving the first 2 shots..i say you do need a better camera because those 2 shots with the right lens and filter will be printable and sellable


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

Heres one next to Framingham PD








And heres one of the 70-200 f/4L at 200mm and f/4 right out of the camera


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

Buford that 1st pic seems extremly hazy care to share which camera?


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Took this when i was out on the boat fishing. It is a shot of the water with the trees and sky reflecting


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

npd shot doesnt appear and buford cropping from the top of that mans head on the left to the bottom would leave just the top and would look awesome


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Odd it shows up fine on my PCs


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

I vote that *dmackack *is the best pic poster between his signature and his posts. 
I think he should start his own thread with some of his archieves. I bet it would be awesome. Anybody agree?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Gil asked if we wanted a photo section. I think that that would be a good idea
all of the photos in one section.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

The new member gallery is open....

http://www.masscops.com/forums/memberphotos/index.php


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks Gil. Do we have to upload everything that we put on this forum or was it transferred?


----------

